# Two Years and a wake-up.



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Anyone else notice that today is February 17, 2007?

http://www.mstv.org/


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

No, my calendar broke. I checked the link, and it wasn't obvious to me that anything was supposed to happen today. Are we in for a nuclear holocost or something? Maybe this was the ORIGINAL date for all digital broadcast. The only thing that remains the same is that things change.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

No, just two years until Analog TV is switched off. Pre-birth/death date?


----------



## La Push Commercial Codman (Jan 5, 2007)

I HOPE NPS AND DISH WILL HAVE THERE HD DISTANTS. HOW MANY HAVE SUPERSTATION, WILL THOSE BE IN HD? Febraury 17, 2009 is on a Tuesday..

Sincerely Tom


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Zzz - Zzz - Zzz


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's Y2k, er, _deja vu_ all over again -- wake me up when it's over! 

Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

kenglish said:


> Anyone else notice that today is February 17, 2007?
> 
> http://www.mstv.org/


Nah, it's February 20, 2007.


----------

